# Grilling fish ?



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

The wife and I love griled fish. However, when I make it on the grill, it turns out more like scrambled fish. I have even dipped it in olive oil and it still sticks. I'm ready to switch to those baskets, but see lots of options. Non-stick ???, stainless, wood handles, wire handles, square, long ?

How about some feedback to help me out here. Also do you grill fish fast, or slow ?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

season your fish first , get a basket or the flat veget. grate and rub w some olive oil.

slice some onion and cilantro .and lay on the grate and put the fish on top, when the fish turns "solid" flip it once with tongs and cook till done.

works every time


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

rub the hot grill with half an onion. That will help with sticking.


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

I had one of those wire baskets. Ended up with shredded fish. I found a porcelin coated tray with holes in it. It is for vegetables I think. Worked pretty good. I coated it with Olive Oil. LIke the onion and cilantro idea. Will have to try that.


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

If you're oiling both the fish and grill, and it still sticks then you're probably trying to turn it too soon. You need to get a good sear so that it releases from the grill grate. The hinged baskets work well, but they are a pain to clean and you don't get those satisfying grill marks on the fish. Next time when you think it's time to flip the fish make yourself wait another minute (60 seconds). I bet you'll be happy with the result. I just grilled salmon this evening and I got in a hurry on the flip. It stuck a bit so I forced myself to let it finish before I pulled it off. The second side was perfect and came up clean. Tongs will work, and I usually use them as support, but a good long thin bladed spatula is hard to beat.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Instigator said:


> If you're oiling both the fish and grill, and it still sticks then you're probably trying to turn it too soon. You need to get a good sear so that it releases from the grill grate ...


Ditto. What kind of fish?

I don't try to grill small fillets (eg trout under 20"). I also don't use baskets. Redfish and other firmer fish work best. Also, get a large spatula that will fit under a whole fillet to flip them.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

90% trout. I've waited till they were almost burnt, same result. I may just need new grills? They are the porcelain coated kind, but pretty ragged.
So the baskets aren't a big favorite ??


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

baskets are hard to reach a spatula down in to , to flip the fish, try the SS flat mesh grate or the porcelain one , both of mine have a lip bent up one one side to have something to push the fish against to help flip it.

the trick with really soft fish like trout is to flip the fish after the first side is barely done, then cook it longer on the 2nd side and only flip it the one time. 

as noted before, wipe the grate w/olive oil or spray w/ Pam


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> baskets are hard to reach a spatula down in to , to flip the fish, try the SS flat mesh grate or the porcelain one , both of mine have a lip bent up one one side to have something to push the fish against to help flip it.
> 
> the trick with really soft fish like trout is to flip the fish after the first side is barely done, then cook it longer on the 2nd side and only flip it the one time.
> 
> as noted before, wipe the grate w/olive oil or spray w/ Pam


Safety tip... Don't spray Pam while the grate is over the coals or lit burners. Don't ask me how I know.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Thanks for all the feedback. I'm starting to lean towards a cast iron or stainless griddle and going with a blackened seasoning. Comments on this new direction ???


----------



## Third Wave (May 24, 2004)

I marinate my fish in Roses Sweetened lime juice (from the liquor mixer aisle). For some reason they don't stick to my basket...not sure if that's why.

Sure tastes good though.


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

Yeah ET, I think you need to go with a stainless grate. It'll shine up easier than the ceramic. Let us know when you get it mastered so we can come over, sample and tell how good ya dun.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

My daddy taught me to oil the grill not your fish. Keep it cleaned off real good with wire brush. Keep a good coat of grease on it be4 that night also.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I'm sure the porceline ones I have now are the problem, but not sure I can get replacements. Definitly thinking cast iron griddle now.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Went looking for a griddle and ended up getting a stainless grate/grill thing instead. Also could not find any "Blackened Fish" seasoning ??? Is that something you make yourself, or is it just the Cajun seasoning of which there are 25 varieties? Anyway, went with the SS because it will fit in the dishwasher. Got a wide spatula as well. Going to try real grilling one more time before I give up and go with the blackened approach. No notes on the grill about pre-seasoning to avoid sticking, any tips on grilling on stainless ?


----------



## yazoomike (Aug 31, 2006)

Stainless or regular grate, bring up to cooking temp, cut an onion in half and rub entire grate with onion halves, place fish or meat on grill. Cold beer and good luck.


----------



## ifish2 (Aug 13, 2005)

When I grill trout filets, I place them on foil with a little butter and lemon juice and I've never had a sticking problem. You can also use cedar planks. If I do flounder whole, I just spray Pam on the grates (prior to the fire). Snapper on the halfshell goes directly on without anything.


----------



## ifish2 (Aug 13, 2005)

Look up blackened redfish on the web and there will be instructions for the seasoning. Homemade is way better to me than storebought!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

OK. Stainless grill idea works well for teal, but not fish.
The little round dark spots it leaves makes the food looks like it's got the measels or some sort of rot. Not going to work !
Back to the basket idea or blackened on cast iron. The good news is I have managed to deplete my stash of trout and, like it or not, I must go fishing tomorrow to restock. A man's got to provide you know !


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

try this

*Blackening Rub*

1 tablespoon salt
1 tablespoon plus 2 teaspoons white pepper
1 tablespoon plus 3/4 teaspoon black pepper
2 1/2 teaspoons dry mustard
2 1/2 teaspoons garlic powder


1/2 teaspoon dried thyme leaves
3 teaspoons cayenne pepper, or to taste
1/4 pound unsalted butter

Mix dry ingredients together.

To use:
Melt butter over low heat.

Heat a cast iron pan over high heat, about 5 to 8 minutes.

Make sure the meat, poultry or fish is at room temperature and dry. Thin cuts do not work well. Dip the meat, poultry or fish into the melted butter and apply an even amount of rub to each side. Put into pan and leave alone for a minute or so, then check the underside of the meat for a nice dark crust. Adjust as needed. The kitchen may be quite smoky by this time. Turn the meat and repeat until the desired doneness is achieved


----------



## jingvardsen (Jun 12, 2006)

11andy11 said:


> rub the hot grill with half an onion. That will help with sticking.


 Bingo!!


----------



## boatmanjohn (Mar 18, 2009)

I've been pouring through this thread and have noticed something...nobody mentioned grilling reds on the half-shell. 
That's my solution to grilled fish. Otherwise it's fish wrapped in aluminum on the grill. 
A slab of red on the grill has got to be the easiest way and totally tasty!
AT THE CLEANING TABLE, cut the red like you're going to get the fillet, but don't take off the skin or ribs. Leave the scales on. What you have left is all the tasty belly-meat and everything else but the head and guts and fins. Rinse off the scale side really well, rub your preferred spices into the meat, put the skin side down on the grill.


----------



## randyrandy (Jan 27, 2009)

I was just going to say the same thing boatmanjohn.
Do exactly what bmj said above, and serve it on the half shell (skin and scales attached).
Way 2easy. 
Always make sure the grate is very hot before placing meat of any kind on it, if you put it on before the grate is hot it will stick.


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Paul Pruhomme's blackened redfish magic at H.E.B.


EndTuition said:


> Went looking for a griddle and ended up getting a stainless grate/grill thing instead. Also could not find any "Blackened Fish" seasoning ??? Is that something you make yourself, or is it just the Cajun seasoning of which there are 25 varieties? Anyway, went with the SS because it will fit in the dishwasher. Got a wide spatula as well. Going to try real grilling one more time before I give up and go with the blackened approach. No notes on the grill about pre-seasoning to avoid sticking, any tips on grilling on stainless ?


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

heres a trick that works, take the grate off the grill until about 1 minute before you intend to cook the fish. This will keep the grate from getting so hot that the fish sticks but lets it get hot enough to sear the fish. Also as mentioned, don't turn until side is done.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I have one like this. I think I got it at Academy. Works great for fish, veg, small cubed meat with vegs. No more kabob making.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I use a cast iron griddle plate I lay on the grill. All the great grilled flavor and no sticking. Its a pretty heavy duty chunk of iron, about 1/4" thick metal. Otherwise I'll do the fish on the 'half shell'. I've also cooked them pretty much whole, wrapped in Reynolds Release foil with plenty of wood chips, alder wood is nice and not too heavy of a smoke like hickory or mesquite. 

I need to try the onion trick though...even if it doesn't work I get to have grilled onions!


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

I grill fish with scales on. When it is cooked I lift it off the grates and no sticking. All it takes is light scraping with a spoon to get the cooked scales off of it. This trick was used with Sheepheads. 

Another way to avoid sticking is to wrap fish with bacon. Good flavor and no sticking.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

*Blackened*

Bleckening is my favorite to eat it. I have a gas grill and burner on the side...

Blackened Redfish....Mighty Tasty.... Rub down with butter, season with your favorite seasoning and throw into white hot cast iron skillet.


----------

